# Corrección activa de salas



## juanfilas (Ene 30, 2012)

Es increíble la tecnología que tenemos los usuarios al alcance de la mano, esto hace 15 años era impensable para casi todos los mortales y ahora, con un desembolso no tan grande, podemos tener en nuestro living un sistema de sonido de una fidelidad excelente.

Acá no hablamos del resto del equipo por que básicamente es lo mismo, podemos tener u$s100.000 gastados en nuestro “hardware” que si la sala no acompaña, no sirve de nada, pero si la sala SI acompaña ¿Tenemos la solución final a nuestros problemas de fidelidad? Como veremos mas adelante no es tan así, si bien, tenemos una gran parte del problema solucionado, es casi imposible encontrar salas donde los graves suenen perfectamente, por eso, la corrección es un complemento y no una solución, aunque para la mayoría de los mortales, que no tienen mucho tratamiento en su sala (o nulo) dado a que normalmente es un living o no hay espacio, la ecualización activa puede solucionarnos mas de un problema y mejorar la fidelidad de nuestro sistema significativamente.

Así que vamos al grano:

Nuestro oído-cerebro se adapta muy rápidamente a lo que esta sonando y es difícil darse cuenta de los problemas que tenemos si no podemos hacer una comparación rápida entre dos sistemas, esto lleva a creer que nuestro equipo no tiene ningún problema (desde graves hasta balance tonal) cuando en realidad, es nuestro cerebro el que se esta esforzando para que todo “ande bien”. 
Vamos a enfocarnos primero en el mayor problema y después veremos otros menores pero muy importantes.

Este es, la respuesta en graves:

Por mas que tengamos una sala bien tratada, con trampas de graves, resonadores, buena difusión y la absorción necesaria (ni hablar si no tenemos nada de esto ) las longitudes de onda de las frecuencias bajas no son absorbidas con lo cual, al rebotar con las paredes se crean nodos y antinodos resonantes, esto es en criollo: picos y valles en la respuesta , a mas tratamiento (bien hecho) estos picos y valles desaparecen a menor frecuencia, pero debajo de los 100hz por mas tratamiento que tengamos (en una sala común de un audiófilo, no en una cámara anecoica) tenemos picos y valles igual, sea una sala de 100m2 o de 15...El problema siempre esta ¿Qué causa? En primer lugar, cambian el balance tonal de nuestro sistema, que si bien es un problema, nos adaptamos rápido y no molesta mucho, a menos que sea una resonancia muy marcada que ensucia mucho, pero el mayor problema es otro: Al sonar algún pico, tenemos mucha mas energía en una determinada frecuencia, y esta, hace que el SPL caiga mas lento (mas reverberancia) si estamos escuchando un piano por ejemplo, una nota suena mas fuerte que la otra, pero como dijimos antes, esto no es el mayor problema, ¡es que la primera nota tapa la segunda al seguir sonando! Créanme que la cantidad de información musical que se pierden por este problema es ENORME, uno cree que el sistema suena bien o excelente, pero cuando eliminamos el problema de los picos en graves, aparece una cantidad de detalles e información que no sabíamos ni que existía.
Como ven, al eliminar un pico con eq, también corregimos en parte el dominio temporal, si la sala ayuda con lo que falta, el resultado es sorprendente.

El problema es que hoy en día, hay una marcada tendencia al “minimalismo audiófilo” donde meter un eq en el sistema es herejia, y donde se confunde la palabra “minimalismo” ya que la misma es sacar todo lo que no aporta nada y sacar el eq SI es una perdida grande en nuestro sistema de audio. Otro problema es que casi nadie ha escuchado sistemas corregidos activamente por lo antes dicho, o si lo hicieron, fue en un estudio de grabación (el 100% de los estudios serios corrigen activamente la sala y una menor parte, los auriculares) donde el sistema esta diseñado para masterizar y no para escuchar con un wisky  en la mano…
En fin, hoy tenemos varias soluciones al problema unas mas caras que otras, pero si sacamos cuentas, no es para tanto considerando lo que normalmente gastamos “los que nos gustan los fierros”.
La parte compartida para todos es el equipo de medición, si, se que parece completamente al dope comprar un equipo de medición si lo vamos a usar una vez, pero créanme, no es caro y las ventajas que nos va a ofrecer son ENORMES, un mic omni Samson esta en algo de $430 y una placa de sonido con phantom algo de $600 las mas baratas… con algo de $1100 tenemos el equipo con los cables incluidos…. Esto ademas nos sirve para nuestros proyectos DIY .
Si analizamos lo que gastamos en el resto del equipo… no es tanto, por supuesto, vale la pena si somos exigentes (y si creen que es una solución, sino es al dope seguir leyendo   )
¿Por qué necesitamos medir? Por que es simplemente imposible detectar a oído de forma precisa donde están los problemas, por mas entrenado que tengamos el oído, si podemos aproximarnos a una solución, pero no es la ideal, podemos detectar “a 56hz tengo un problema enorme” pero ¿de cuantos db´s es? Podemos estar días y días afiando, vamos a lograr una mejora, pero con el equipo de medición, en 1 hora ya tenemos resultados tangibles y reales.
Si usamos la PC como fuente, ya tenemos todo, hay que medir, detectar los picos y con un eq paramétrico (para foobar por ejemplo hay miles) eliminar los picos, OJO los valles hay que dejarlos como están ya que no son un problema mayor y eliminarlos nos trae mas problemas que dejarlos (como matar el rango dinámico del equipo por ejemplo). Cuando escuchemos un tema por primera vez con el sistema corregido en graves, nos vamos a quedar así   

Posts de cómo medir hay varios por otros foros así que no vamos a hacer hincapié en esto.
Si somos los que nos gusta escuchar música desde una compactera, dvd, bluray, bandeja, etc. Y no nos gusta tener una pc en medio del equipo, hay soluciones de varias marcas, una de las mas completas es el ultracurve de behringer, ya con el modulo de eq paramétrico podemos solucionar la mayoría de los problemas. Hay equipos similares de otras marcas también. No sirven los ecualizadores gráficos ya que no podemos lograr los mismos Q del pico, podemos mejorar bastante, pero no perfectamente.

Bueno, no tengo fotos del proceso, si saco el equipo de medición y tengo tiempo subo lo que pueda, la idea es dar el hincapié inicial y que se desarrolle el tema.

Les garantizo que los resultados sorprenden, estoy empezando a organizar si puedo una juntada donde vamos a comparar un instrumento real contra un equipo y ver como suena mas real, corregido o no, les aseguro que corregido les va a costar darse cuenta cual es el instrumento real  calculo que para abril lo vamos a hacer (de paso nos conocemos  )
Como dije antes, no solo solucionamos el problemas de graves de todas las salas, sino, corregimos otras cosas haciendo que bafles no tan buenos, suenen incluso, mejor que algunos de varios miles de dólares…

Espero que lo disfruten y cualquier duda, pregunten, por supuesto que se aceptan objeciones pero en lo posible, con argumentos 

¡Saludos!

pd: esto lo escribí para otro foro con un punto de vista distinto al normal de FE por eso, si encuentran algo fuera de lugar, avisen please y lo modifico, aca todos se dan maña con la electrónica y el software, así que corregir una sala se les va a ser mas fácil, desarrollemos el tema que esta bueno.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2012)

Juan: Que buen tema que has planteado!!!!
Yo se que hace rato que venís estudiando y aplicando esto, pero me ha surgido una duda gigante desde que leí el paper de Linkwitz que te indiqué hace un tiempo (*este*, donde usa el efecto psicoacústico de Precedencia para recrear la reproducción original): Si leíste el paper, habrás visto como coloca los baffles y como utiliza las reflexiones para recrear la reproducción original (suponiendo una grabación y mezcla correctas). Bueno, habrás visto que cuando releva la respuesta en frecuencia de la sala para cada baffle, esta tiene valles y picos surtidos (pero nó descontrolados) y Linkwitz ni habla de corregir la sala 

La primera duda que tengo es: como impactaría la corrección de sala sobre la generación de esta imagen virtual??? 
Seee...ya sé, hay que usar baffles dipolares o monopolares para lograr la misma "iluminación" de la sala que logra Linkwitz... lo que me lleva a otro cuestionamiento: No será que el mayor problema de las irregularidades en la respuesta de la sala se deba no tanto a la sala sino mas al "tipo de baffles" que se usan y su posicionamiento???? 

En fin.... estoy lleno de dudas


----------



## juanma (Ene 30, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Les garantizo que los resultados sorprenden, estoy empezando a organizar si puedo una juntada donde vamos a comparar un instrumento real contra un equipo y ver como suena mas real, corregido o no, les aseguro que corregido les va a costar darse cuenta cual es el instrumento real  calculo que para abril lo vamos a hacer (de paso nos conocemos  )


Si la quieren hacer por la zona de la cordillera, los espero con gusto!
Asado de por medio!

Sobre la trampa de graves, la he visto en varios lados, y hecha de varias formas.
A partir de qué punto comienzan a ser tenidas en cuenta? Por ejemplo en una sala pequeña, con un nivel moderado-bajo de escucha.


----------



## crimson (Ene 30, 2012)

Me anoto en el tema. ¿hay algún software gratuito de analizador de espectro para audio que hayan probado? Saludos C


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 30, 2012)

*Si usamos la PC como fuente, ya tenemos todo, hay que medir, detectar los picos y con un eq paramétrico (para foobar por ejemplo hay miles) eliminar los picos, OJO los valles hay que dejarlos como están ya que no son un problema mayor y eliminarlos nos trae mas problemas que dejarlos (como matar el rango dinámico del equipo por ejemplo). Cuando escuchemos un tema por primera vez con el sistema corregido en graves, nos vamos a quedar así  *
esa parte como que me llamo mas la atención


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 30, 2012)

mmm cuantas preguntas... 

@Ezavalla, en principio creo que Linkwitz tiene el problema igual pero achicado al usar bafles dipolares, si bien, la sala es recontra difusora fijate que en las gráficas que sube se ven algunos picos en baja frecuencia... El busca mas que nada disminuir al máximo las distorsiones espaciales, no las de inteligibilidad que es lo que ganamos matando los picos en graves, de todas formas, no veo por que no juntar ambos mundos... con el eq y jugando un poco con la respuesta he logrado mejorar la imagen, pero sacrificando otras cosas... usando dipolares + eq...
Por el lado de la posición de los bafles y el tipo, al ser dipolares tenemos muchísimos mas arreglos posibles, como con los bass reflex traseros (bue, muchos mas) pero esto no quita que existan picos indeseados... todo un tema.

@juanma: Trampas de graves tenes de muchos tipos, las resistivas que son enormes ya que se basan solo en absorver, las diafragmaticas, que tienen la ventaja de ser chatas y poder ponerlas en la pared sin que joda* mucho, los resonadores tipo Helmholtz que absorben un montón pero con un ancho de banda muy chico. Las tenes que tener siempre en cuenta a menos que escuches con auriculares, de todas formas, con eq podes corregir bastante la respuesta temporal del sistema, aunque, no hace milagros.

@Crimson: Soft tener muchos, yo uso ARTA que la versión de prueba es gratuita y podes medir todo, sino podes medir con el ultracurve (tiene generador de ruido rosa y medidor de RTA).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 30, 2012)

No sé si exactamente esto que voy a explicarles se encuadre en este tema pero tengo una duda y es la siguiente:

Preciso corregir la respuesta en frecuencia de un sistema ubicado en una habitación sin tratamiento acústico (por el momento) y en un determinado punto de escucha (considerado fijo). El sistema se compone de fuente de señal + ecualizador activo de 30 bandas + amplificador + bafles. La idea es utilizar un micrófono de referencia + un generador de ruido rosa + un analizador de espectro en tiempo real (tipo RTA) asociado convenientemente al sistema para poder ajustarlo a una respuesta en frecuencia más o menos plana.

Las preguntas son: ¿Con esos elementos asociados al sistema (mic + pink noise generator + RTA) puedo efectuar una adecuada calibración?. Para esta pregunta tener presente que el ecualizador es gráfico y los bafles no tienen ningún tipo de corrección (bafle step, por ej.).

¿El mic debe reunir alguna característica especial aparte de tener una respuesta plana dentro del rango en el cual se desea calibrar?. ¿Requiere de algún tipo de direccionalidad en particular?. ¿Hay modelos sugeribles?. ¿Se requieren más de uno?. Si es así ¿como se sugieren disponerlos?.

Si no se dispusiera un generador de ruido rosa: ¿puede servirme un generador de audio común barriéndolo en frecuencia?. ¿Puede haber alguna diferencia en el resultado final?. Acá se me ocurre tener presente que las alinealidades del sistema pueden arrojar alguna que otra armónica junto a la fundamental que puedan alterar lo captado por el mic.

Si no se dispusiera un RTA: ¿puede servirme un osciloscopio conectado directamente al mic, si las impedancias lo permiten?. De lo contrario, probablemente, se requiera algún preamplificador de precisión o algo parecido.

Todas estas preguntas las efectúo ya que dispongo de algunos elementos como ser osciloscopio, generador de audio, ecualizador activo de 30 bandas y necesito saber si puedo aprovecharlos con similares o acercados resultados a otros métodos más acordes. El soft RTA también lo tengo (liberado a full) sólo que no lo he calibrado aún y no estoy muy ducho aún con ese soft: la duda es si la placa de sonido puede engañarme en las lecturas o si la alinealidad de la placa pueda ser debidamente compensada por ese soft. Es por esto que planteo lo del osciloscopio (que suele ser bastante más preciso que un milivoltímetro dentro de las frecuencias de audio). En cualquier milivoltímetro (de término medio a normal) cuando se superan los 400 Hz suelen producir errores importantes (más cuando la señal ya no es senoide pura).

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 31, 2012)

Diego, vamos por partes:
De la forma que planeas hacerlo se puede, pero es mucho mas fácil con el soft tipo ARTA que tenés el manual en español y en 5 minutos estas midiendo. Si bien un eq gráfico de 31 bandas sirve, no es lo ideal, de todas formas si ya lo tienes dale para adelante que la mejora es significativa.
No debes dejar la respuesta plana ya que no creo que sea la que mas te agrade o la mas real, lo normal es dejar un valle centrado en 3-2.5khz de unos 3db y además, en la parte alta del espectro (de 10 a 20khz) una caída en la respuesta, mas todavía si no tienes tratamiento, en mi caso la caída es de 6db para que no coloree el sonido.
El mic tiene que ser omnidireccional y plano, tenés el famoso ECM8000 de behringer, el Samson, el RTA de dbx, etc. todos son condencer asi que necesitan alimentación phantom.
Por barrido de frecuencia es mas complejo medir y necesitas un soft adecuado para esto, sino te vas a volver loco (vas anotando el SPL en cada punto, podes estar todo el día) ARTA mide por barrido ya que es la única forma de medir armónica y fase de reproducción.
Lo del osciloscopio no puedo decirte, seguro algún experto del foro si, en principio se podría, pero me parece que es mas manual el tema...
Fuera de esto, es paciencia, si puedes sube los resultados y vemos de ayudarte para que logres una respuesta agradable y real.
Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 31, 2012)

OK Juan, voy a ponerme en campaña de conseguir un mic, al menos. Luego, armo una phantom y voy a ir chequeando detenidamente el soft ARTA.

Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola Juan:
Cuando nombrás eq de behringer te referís al deq2496 o al dsp8000.
Tengo un rta portable que es elemental para comenzar a medir:
http://www.phonic.com/es/paa3.html
podríamos hacer unas pruebas comparativas con una pc
abrazo
Iván


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola Iván, me refiero al deq2496 (ultracurve).
Si bien el rta potable es muy practico, no es elemental, podemos medir con lo que cito de manera mucho mas fiel y no se si mas batara.
Podemos hacer comparativas cuando quieras, te traes el aparato y lo comparamos con un mic calibrado.

Saludos


----------

